# Edge and YG 7/28



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Headed out with the crew yesterday in search of some mingo's, grouper, and hopefully if the magic was right a Hoo. I guess i should have known at the first stop for bait all we could catch were porgy's(white snapper) the day wasn't going to be in our favor. With a dozen or so small porgy's in the live well we headed off to the first stop, trolling around the advocet and miss jenny, nothing. Picked up headed to the edge trolled for a bit, nothing. Started bottom dropping for grouper and mingo's and it was porgy after porgy after porgy on the deck. we tried several spots at the edge with nothing to show for it. headed out to the YG and it was the same porgy after porgy. We did find some real nice ledges and rocks though, that maybe one day will hold some fish other than porgy's. What amazes me is how in the hell do you fish a ton of spots with screen lit up in several locations some 10-15 miles apart and only catch one type of fish?

On the bright side, we put a 100 miles on the new motor and it ran great, we found some nice rocks and ledges we will fish later im sure. And even though the fishing sucked we all had a good time just being on the water.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

WTH, no pics of the new boat, come-on capt! lol


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

bcahn said:


> WTH, no pics of the new boat, come-on capt! lol


Not a new boat, just a new motor. Yes their is a thread on the topic.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/out-old-new-motor-swap-569985/


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's why they call it fishing! Some days the bottom machine is lit up like a Christmas tree spot after spot and you can't buy a bite.


----------



## Reel Addiction (Apr 27, 2015)

Sounds similar to a trip I took out to the YG earlier this month, lots of white snapper, few mingos and no Gags, did get a good scamp but that was it.


----------



## crburnside (May 26, 2015)

I went as well, fished a few spots for tiles and got three, current was ripping and had to motor to keep the lines straight. Trolled around the yg and edge and came up with a short bite on the down rigger and that's it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

What was really sad was the FWC catamaran pulled us over on the way in and said we had more fish than anyone else they had checked that day.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing in your Porgy success.

catch 'em up.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

that is why it is called fishing and not catching- You will get them next time thks for sharing did you go south west or south east from the pass??


----------



## chuckr2 (Mar 29, 2013)

On Monday, the 27th, we went out to the Chevron Rig and trolled from there over the Oriskany and then out to the edge southeast of the Oriskany. No knockdowns, but we were exploring, looking at the bottom finder. Found some good looking bottom structure and marked fish in 250-275 ft of water. Dropped on them and caught a monstrous 11 inch flounder in 275' of water, and....a small porgie. Caught one blue tile fish and that was about it. Ended up with a fuel line problem and trolled home from 26 miles out on one engine. Dealing with the fuel line in the morning.


----------

